
Covfefe entry deleted from Wikipedia - notduncansmith
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Covfefe
======
LinuxBender
Never forget[1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Covfefe&direction...](https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Covfefe&direction=prev&oldid=785121258)

